# Barnett Magnum Tubes Or Trumark Standard For. 50Cal Lead



## Jd Smooth Frank (Oct 24, 2012)

Ill be going to a local gun store to buy some .50 cal lead balls to go rabbit hunting with in a few days, and was wondering which tubes i should use i already have both so which would be best thanks in advance!

Smooth


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Either should have enough power, so choose the set that you can shoot best.


----------



## Jd Smooth Frank (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info henry!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Dont use the trumark standard ones. Those shoot pretty slow ... I have never tried the barnett ones.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

both of them are ok but if you are hunting you need more power, buy a set of precut thera band gold bands of of youtube and they will cover your needs perfectly.


----------



## danmakesshooters (Oct 6, 2012)

Gamekeeper John would be delighted to sell you a pair of bands  just dot try attaching them to any factory slingshot as my friend did *facepalm*


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

you could try trumarks black rr2 tubes they should be good for heavy ammo


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

you can atach them to factory slingshots but i would make sure to use the wrap and tuck method and with plenty of wraps.


----------

